# recommed a spa day?



## fregypt (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm looking to give my wife a spa day as a Christmas present. Would anyone mind recommending somewhere? Somewhere shere she can go for a massage, facial etc.


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

I recommend Manuela Thai Spa

.: Welcome to Manuela Thai Spa :.

She will LOVE!!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> I recommend Manuela Thai Spa
> 
> .: Welcome to Manuela Thai Spa :.
> 
> She will LOVE!!!


It looks amazing - will definitely have to try it out.

I like the Nail Spa in Mohandiseen as well (which despite the name does facials etc) but the place you have recommended definitely looks more relaxing and luxurious!


----------



## fregypt (Dec 12, 2009)

That looks ideal. Many many thanks.


----------

